# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Le refuge Datcha de Moldavie est sur Teaming !!

## Charlinegd

Bonjour à tous !  Nous nous occupons d'un refuge en Moldavie, où vivent plus de 300 chiens  et 80 chats.  Ce refuge a été créé en 2013 par Ira, une femme extraordinaire qui lutte  pour les droits des animaux dans son pays. Le refuge est principalement  financé par des mécènes allemands mais nous sommes continuellement en  recherche de moyens, pour acheter de la nourriture de bonne qualité,  pour payer le vétérinaire, des couvertures, jouets et tout ce qu'il faut  pour le bon fonctionnement.
Nous avons donc eu l'idée de créer un teaming, pour nous permettre d'avoir des apports réguliers tout en permettant aux donateurs de ne pas trop se saigner^^
Le coût de la vie étant bien moindre en Moldavie, un euro de plus tous les mois représente beaucoup !
Voici le lien, à partager sans modération ! https://www.teaming.net/datchachiensetchatsmoldaves
Merci par avance pour tous nos loulous  ::  ::  ::

----------


## bab

up !!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

